# Topics > Related topics > Events >  Conference and Workshop on Neural Information Processing Systems (NeurIPS, formerly called NIPS)

## Airicist

Website - nips.cc

neurips.cc

youtube.com/NeuralInformationPro

facebook.com/nipsfoundation

twitter.com/NeurIPSConf

Conference on Neural Information Processing Systems on Wikipedia

NeurIPS 2021 - December 6-14, 2021, virtual

NeurIPS 2020 - December 6-12, 2020, virtual

NeurIPS 2019 - December 8-14, 2019, Vancouver Convention Center, Vancouver, Canada 

NeurIPS 2018 - December 2-8, 2018, Palais des Congrès de Montréal, Montréal, Canada

NIPS 2017 - December 4-9, 2017, Long Beach Convention Center, Long Beach, California, USA

NIPS 2016 - December 5-10, 2016, Centre Convencions Internacional Barcelona, Barcelona, Spain

NIPS 2015 - December 7-12, 2015, Montreal, Canada

----------


## Airicist

NIPS 2013 Tutorial - Deep Learning for Computer Vision (Rob Fergus)

Published on Mar 5, 2014




> This tutorial will look at how deep learning methods can be applied to problems in computer vision, most notably object recognition. It will start by motivating the need to learn features, rather than hand-craft them. It will then introduce several basic architectures, explaining how they learn features, and showing how they can be "stacked" into hierarchies that can extract multiple layers of representation. Throughout, links will be drawn between these methods and existing approaches to recognition, particularly those involving hierarchical representations. The final part of the lecture will examine the current performances obtained by feature learning approaches on a range of standard vision benchmarks, highlighting their strengths and weaknesses. The tutorial will conclude with a discussion of vision problems that have yet to be successfully addressed by deep learning.

----------


## Airicist

Head of NVIDIA AI Labs sums up NIPS 2017

Published on Dec 9, 2017




> We had an amazing week at the NIPS 2017 research conference. Catch up on you missed here.

----------


## Airicist

Article "A Sobering Message About the Future at AI's Biggest Party"
Leaders in artificial intelligence warn that progress is slowing, big challenges remain, and simply throwing more computers at a problem isn't sustainable.

December 13, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "A quick tour of what you missed at the NeurIPS 2020 AI conference"
The world’s most closely watched AI conference didn’t have its usual scenic backdrop of Vancouver or Barcelona, but it was a nicely organized six-day virtual affair that delivered on all the usual fascinating talks and presentations.

by Tiernan Ray
December 14, 2020

----------

